
'Freeze and marry me ' – Russians who propose at gunpoint - RickJWagner
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49566090
======
cbanek
Wow, this is even more questionable than how Otto proposed, "you're my rose,
will you let me be your thorn?"

> Polina Soldatova, the psychologist, says the only people who get to enjoy
> the experience are those in the position of power. "The would-be fiancées
> laugh and smile out of relief that the men aren't real cops," she says.

This is the new winner for largest red flag for marriage I've ever heard. I
think if someone told me this is how they proposed, that would be all I would
need to know about that person.

------
_bxg1
In Soviet Russia, proposal says yes to you?

~~~
welcome_dragon
Da

